# coyote hunting question



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

got my small game license incase i see a good coyote while deer hunting this year. would like to get a full body mount of a yote.

there is no bag limits for yotes but do i need to get a kill tag if i get one or just have my license in my possesion with the yote?

Just curious,

J-


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Just your small game license - no kill tags on the Yotes.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Varmit

J-


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Hate to burst your bubble, but most of the state (zones 1 & 2) are closed to coyote hunting during firearms deer season.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

also, remember if you are firearm hunting from an elevated stand you cannot legally take a coyote.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

jcurtis said:


> also, remember if you are firearm hunting from an elevated stand you cannot legally take a coyote.


This is incorrect.
You can hunt fox and coyote from an elevated stand pursuant to all other reg's. (daytime only, no rifles in shotgun zone, etc.)


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

it would likely be with a bow and I hunt predominately zone 3, but thanks for the info.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

jjc155 said:


> it would likely be with a bow and I hunt predominately zone 3, but thanks for the info.


 
You're good to go then.....good luck!!!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Ken. Did those Rod Benson calls come in yet? 

J-


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Ken, are you saying that it is legal to hunt Coyotes from tree stand now? I knew they were thinking about changing it but never heard if they did.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

A6. No, not with a firearm - only deer and bear can be hunted with a firearm from an elevated platform or tree. Any species can be hunted from an elevated platform or tree with a bow, including coyotes.DNR FAQ'S


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Whether hunter orange is required depends on the time of year in which the coyote or woodchuck are being taken. The hunter orange law is as follows:

"Sec. 40116. (1) A person shall not take game during the established daylight shooting hours from August 15 through April 30 unless the person wears a cap, hat, vest, jacket, or rain gear of the highly visible color commonly referred to as hunter orange. Hunter orange includes blaze orange, flame orange, or fluorescent blaze orange, and camouflage that is not less than 50% hunter orange. The garments that are hunter orange shall be the hunter's outermost garment and shall be visible from all sides of the hunter. This section does not apply to a person engaged in the taking of deer with a bow during archery deer season, a person taking bear with a bow, or a person engaged in the taking of waterfowl, crow, or turkey."

As noted above, hunter orange is not required if you are nighttime hunting for coyote.

A centerfire rifle may be used to take both species during daylight hunting hours, however, please be reminded that certain restrictions are in place annually from November 10 through November 30 and the coyote season is closed during the November firearm deer season in the Upper Peninsula.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Trappers Taxidermy said:


> A6. No, not with a firearm - only deer and bear can be hunted with a firearm from an elevated platform or tree. Any species can be hunted from an elevated platform or tree with a bow, including coyotes.DNR FAQ'S


Incorrect....you CAN hunt fox or coyotes from a raised platform with a firearm, pursuant to all other rules and reg's.
Pg. 33 of the 2007 Guide.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Good News for 2007 on hunting from a stand - cool! 

Wow, I guess I have been a bad boy. I do not use orange when hunt Coyotes. I thought you were exempt from it. My bad.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

We have orange vests that we were at ANY time that we are in the woods. Even though we are on private property, you never know who might have come walking in trespassing while hunting. We have simple mesh vests with some orange stripes on them. They are hubby's old work crew safety vests.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Ken;
Thank You for correcting my incorrect, correction!! 

Mitch


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Trappers Taxidermy said:


> Ken;
> Thank You for correcting my incorrect, correction!!
> 
> Mitch


No problem, my friend.
The Rule was passed recently, I think in May, and there wasn't much talk about it, so not many know of it.


----------

